# June 2011 Applicants



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Please share all your thoughts, experiences and informations to help each other in a better way.

All the best for your Visa :thumb:

:ranger:
navendum


----------



## dundeeboi82 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi fellow June-r! We're very much the new kids on the block!

You'll pick up my timeline so far in my signature - when abouts did you apply? Which visa you going for?

G


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please share all your thoughts, experiences and informations to help each other in a better way.
> 
> ...


Add me in, applied e-visa 176 ss, stil don't know if my app will be given p2 or p3 as my skill is not in smp but NT confirmed it wil be 2??:ranger::


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi

I recently got an ACS +ve result for Analyst Programmer, I have 3 years of work experience.

IELTS has screwed me up I got R:7 S:8 L:7 and W:6.5, if I make an application right now and it goes to the pool, will the current points system apply to me? or the points after 1st July?

I intend to take IELTS again, but just want to know if I make an application right now and let it be in pool, will the current points system be applicable to me later as well?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

mr_var said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got an ACS +ve result for Analyst Programmer, I have 3 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


sure the current point test applied to all apps before Jul 1, no matter you are in the pool or not

if the new point test is better for your case, why don't you wait for a few more days?


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi mr_var,

I would suggest you to file the 175 GSM visa without wasting a single day. 

Do not worry the current points system will be applicable to you only, if you file the visa before 1st of July 2011. 

So Hurry Up!

:ranger:
navendum



mr_var said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently got an ACS +ve result for Analyst Programmer, I have 3 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

applied in 5th may, 2011 with sisters sponsorship class 176 and waiting for CO...


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

navendum said:


> Hi mr_var,
> 
> I would suggest you to file the 175 GSM visa without wasting a single day.
> 
> ...


Hi Naven

How much time do we get to send the IELTS transcript? shall I apply right now with 6 above in all and gain 15 points or shall I mention 7 + in all and I get 2-3 months to send the transcript?

If I apply with 6 + in all right now, will I be able to change that later on if I score 7+ and send them the new transcript?

Many Thanks for your help.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sent our 176 e visa application on June 1st...CO assigned June 15th.....waiting on medicals now!!


----------



## gunpuwder (Feb 11, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Sent our 176 e visa application on June 1st...CO assigned June 15th.....waiting on medicals now!!




you got a CO as well.. luck guy..

i applied 5th may, 2011 still no sign of CO....


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

celticboy39 said:


> Sent our 176 e visa application on June 1st...CO assigned June 15th.....waiting on medicals now!!


congrat Celticboy, that is very quick :clap2:


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

celticboy39 said:


> Sent our 176 e visa application on June 1st...CO assigned June 15th.....waiting on medicals now!!


state sponsor or family????. Either way, congrats. however im getting miffed every day. i lodged SS e176 on 1oth may and still have not been allocated a CO. I keep reading about people applying after me and getting allocated. Im in priority 2 by the way.

Cant get through to diac by phone and they dont seem to answer emails either. AHHHH.

ps. sorry to hijack your thread, pleased for you but p***ed off myself


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

wattsbug said:


> state sponsor or family????. Either way, congrats. however im getting miffed every day. i lodged SS e176 on 1oth may and still have not been allocated a CO. I keep reading about people applying after me and getting allocated. Im in priority 2 by the way.
> 
> Cant get through to diac by phone and they dont seem to answer emails either. AHHHH.
> 
> ps. sorry to hijack your thread, pleased for you but p***ed off myself


Hey we are state sponsered by south australia,to be honest we didnt realise we had been allocated a CO either,it was my wife who is relentless at keeping on top of our progress and she e-mailed DIAC the other day and they replied saying we had been asigned a CO and he was checking all our paper-work was in order and would be in contact in a few days.To be fair to DIAC they replied within 24 hrs


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

celticboy39 said:


> Hey we are state sponsered by south australia,to be honest we didnt realise we had been allocated a CO either,it was my wife who is relentless at keeping on top of our progress and she e-mailed DIAC the other day and they replied saying we had been asigned a CO and he was checking all our paper-work was in order and would be in contact in a few days.To be fair to DIAC they replied within 24 hrs


hey thanks. i did email 2 weeks ago and was told i had not been allocated. its been about 8 days since i sent the 2nd email asking when i will be allocated. i hope to hear a response soon saying that i have been allocated. i just cant understand why i havent been allocate as yet though, when several people on the forums applied after me and their cases got picked up.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

Even i applied in June and no sign till now

Did you applied online, if yes, did you receive any mail saying it has been accepted and processing started.

As i filed online, it says application commenced but havent got any mail from DIAC.

So wondering, if they do send any kind of confirmation mail or no.

Regards,

Oz Migration




dundeeboi82 said:


> Hi fellow June-r! We're very much the new kids on the block!
> 
> You'll pick up my timeline so far in my signature - when abouts did you apply? Which visa you going for?
> 
> G


----------



## dundeeboi82 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi oz migration,

Yes about 1/2 days after applying I got an auto email to say processing had begun and providing me the link again to upload docs. It also confirmed all my details (trn etc). I think it was marked as spam by my mail server so worth checking your junk mail! 

G

By that time I had already uploaded everything (50 docs!), but the email specifically asked for forms 80 and 1221 for each applicant, which I didn't think I needed to start with, but filled them in and uploaded to make 54 docs!lol


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

ozmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even i applied in June and no sign till now
> 
> ...


I received the email only after 18 days from lodgment (there is a system error). You better call DIAC or open an Post lodgment enquiry.

Processing commenced doesn't mean anything 

Good luck.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I have applied for 175 visa today  with priority 3. 
How long do we need to wait for CO allocation?? any rough idea??

Best wishes to every one ...


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

ntvngoc said:


> I received the email only after 18 days from lodgment (there is a system error). You better call DIAC or open an Post lodgment enquiry.
> 
> Processing commenced doesn't mean anything
> 
> Good luck.


hey can you tell me exactly what you mean by system error?


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hi I also want to know about such system errors, does the date of lodging of application remains the same and email is delayed due to such errors?

This is critical as Ill be applying for PR 176 tomorrow and I need my application to be accessed through current point system which will be expiring within 3 days.

If email or TRN is provided after 1-3 days then does it mean my applciation submission date will be considered as per TRN?


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

admalik said:


> Hi I also want to know about such system errors, does the date of lodging of application remains the same and email is delayed due to such errors?
> 
> This is critical as Ill be applying for PR 176 tomorrow and I need my application to be accessed through current point system which will be expiring within 3 days.
> 
> If email or TRN is provided after 1-3 days then does it mean my applciation submission date will be considered as per TRN?


i know that this is june 2011 post but submitted on 10th may and got a TRN straight away. in terms of system error, i am wondering if the system isnt pulling off the applications in a correct order. i am still waiting to be allocated. im a e176 priority 2 and should have been allocated and contacted by now. its frustrating the life out of me. 

Whatever the system error is, id also like to nknow how this was found out as i cant see diac willingly admitting a fault in their system


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

I applied on june 4th and got the TRN right away but when i logge in the online status query page, there was nothing except some info about "application received, processing commence " and "application fee received " and an ERROR like this "link to the proceessing system is temporarily unavailable, pls try again later ". I did received any email after a few days and even worse, diac said that they did not receive my app properly when i called them, and they couldn't find any info about me in their system...the issue only fixed when i called the global feedback team. I got email confirms my lodgment on june 22 (but they acknowledge my lodged date is june 4th)and the error disappered then..

So don't worry go ahead submit yours,after you press submit button and pay money, system will record that date as lodgmnet date.


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry i made a typo..it should be " i didn't received any email after a few days" instead of "i did receive.."

SS e-visa 176 lodged 4-June-2011


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got confirmation from DIAC that my application has been assigned a C/O 

My status also shows "Application being processed futher"

Good luck guys!


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've applied on June 14th, and waiting.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

We applied for ours on june 1st and got our CO around the 15th,our police checks and medicals have been requested!! Police checks should take 2-3 weeks and first available app for medsis 5th aug but we are down for a cancellation,there is only one clinic in Dublin that does the medicals!!But it is an e health clinic so results can be sent straight away so thats it the last leg of the journey all we need now is a visa......LOL


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations 

How long dit it take from c/o allocation till pcc + health request?

Btw how did you know there was c/o allocate? By online status (changed to "being processed further") or by email from diac?

SS e-visa 176 lodged 4-June-2011


----------



## delboy (May 23, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> We applied for ours on june 1st and got our CO around the 15th,our police checks and medicals have been requested!! Police checks should take 2-3 weeks and first available app for medsis 5th aug but we are down for a cancellation,there is only one clinic in Dublin that does the medicals!!But it is an e health clinic so results can be sent straight away so thats it the last leg of the journey all we need now is a visa......LOL


Well done on getting co, we got one on 28/6 but had already applied for police checks as we lived in uk for a while and didnt know how long the garda ones would take(dropped in forms on wed and had cert back on fri amazed). We decided to book meds before being allocated a co and got one for 20 july in dublin. We have sent police certs to co and have been requested to do medicals so it all worked out ok on the end. Apparently there is a place in cork where you can do medicals mite be worth a try if you in a hurry.


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Our local garda office wouldn do the checks till they had an e-mail from DIAC so thats why we waited,then found out from de superintentents sec that we didnt need one....but she said it wud only take 2-3 weeks,The 5th of aug is ok for medicals its only 3 weeks away and couldn be bothered wit the hassle of driving to cork LOL....bit concerned about how long it will take to grant a visa after medicals are recieved,was checking out DIAC website about new priorites since july 1st and 176 state sponsered which is wat we are going for has dropped from priority 2 down to 3 and says it takes between 12-24 mths.........shock horror!!!! Am i been ridiculous to think cos our medicals are all DIAC are waiting on that we hoped to be gone before xmas????? And ntvngoc...i sent an e-mail to DIAC and they sent one back saying we had been assigned a CO but it wasnt on our status page till he checked all our paper-work and then requested police checks and medicals which was about 4 days later!!


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking for timelines in some forums I've noticed that for 176 it's taking two weeks in average to get a CO, for 175 it's taking 6 months more or less.


----------



## delboy (May 23, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Our local garda office wouldn do the checks till they had an e-mail from DIAC so thats why we waited,then found out from de superintentents sec that we didnt need one....but she said it wud only take 2-3 weeks,The 5th of aug is ok for medicals its only 3 weeks away and couldn be bothered wit the hassle of driving to cork LOL....bit concerned about how long it will take to grant a visa after medicals are recieved,was checking out DIAC website about new priorites since july 1st and 176 state sponsered which is wat we are going for has dropped from priority 2 down to 3 and says it takes between 12-24 mths.........shock horror!!!! Am i been ridiculous to think cos our medicals are all DIAC are waiting on that we hoped to be gone before xmas????? And ntvngoc...i sent an e-mail to DIAC and they sent one back saying we had been assigned a CO but it wasnt on our status page till he checked all our paper-work and then requested police checks and medicals which was about 4 days later!!


I think once meds are done and all ok visa seems to be granted pretty quick. think alot depends on co ours seems pretty on the ball all docs are met except meds as not done yet i have heard of others whose status never changed until they got a co, luck of the draw i guess.


----------



## rahulsingh (Dec 13, 2010)

HI,

I am also June 2011 applicant for 175 visa. I know all of you have just uploaded or about to upload required documents. 
I just wanted to confirm them. I have uploaded following documents for me as well as for my wife(coloured scan) : 
1.	Passport for age & date of birth proof all pages. 
2.	Degree and all semester mark sheets. 
3. ACS skill assessment letter.
4.	IELTS test report form.
5.	Marriage certificate. 
6.	Experience cum roles & responsibility certificate taken from my employer (same i have used for my ACS assessment).
7.	Coloured passport size photographs.

I have following queries : 

1.	Should i wait for case officer to ask me for form 1221 & form 80? Or should i fill and attach them too?
2.	I have been working for same employer for last six years. Should i attach all payslip? Or i should attach only quarterly/half yearly?
3.	I have got one offer letter & every year we receive a new increment letter and some promotion letters. Should i attach them all?
4.	I am in Australia already, so can i go ahead and apply for my PCC for India? Or should i wait for 6 months or so?
5.	Medicals i think i should wait for case officer to ask for it. 
6.	I am expecting case officer allocation by March 2012 within 9 months approx. What do you guys guess for June2011 175 applicants. 

Thanks,
Rahul.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

rahulsingh said:


> HI,
> 
> I am also June 2011 applicant for 175 visa. I know all of you have just uploaded or about to upload required documents.
> I just wanted to confirm them. I have uploaded following documents for me as well as for my wife(coloured scan) :
> ...


HI Rahul,
1.	You can upload 1221 and 80 now only if you don’t want to leave anything out for later, there is no harm.

2.	Since you already have submitted Experience letter further documents to support the employment is not required. BUT if you want to make your application more strong, You can provide the following documents ..

a.	2 years of salary certificate .
b.	2 years of bank statement both Indian and Aus to prove salary is credited in your account.
c. All six F16 and PAYG forms from Aus .
d.	Offer letter & Compensation review letters.
There is no harm in providing all the documents.

3.	Keep a watch on the DIAC’s processing speed and go for PCC and medicals when the processing reach March 2011/April 2011.


-Neo-


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

*Any Mail from DIAC?*

Hi Everyone,


I had applied on 28th June 2011. Have uploaded all document.

Has anyone received an email from DIAC asking for more documents or acknowledgement for the ones attached?

Thanks !


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

Also what happens once all the documents are uploaded?

thanks !


----------



## Auriko1976 (Jul 24, 2011)

gunpuwder said:


> applied in 5th may, 2011 with sisters sponsorship class 176 and waiting for CO...


Hi,

I applied Visa Subclass-475 (Relative Sposnsored) in May'2011.
May I know how is your IELTS Score as mine is overall 6 (Under old point system it was mentioned that DIAC can accept concessional English with IELTS overall Band 6).
I am quite nervous and scare with the new point system which required high score IELTS.
I think it was under Priority Group-4 and I am still waiting CO.

EVisa-May-2011
EMedical-Jul-2011
PCC-Jul-2011
CO-Still Waiting

Auriko


----------



## dundeeboi82 (Mar 28, 2011)

A quick survey question for all the June 2011 175 subclass applicants....

We've seen the offical DIAC timeline jump pretty dramatically recently to show 9 December 2010 (or thereabouts) as the official date for all applicants to have received COs, and every week we're seeing more and more Jan and Feb applicants getting COs or grants. So at this rate they are going to reach their target of having all 18 March email recipients assigned COs before 30 September. Even if they slow down after this and process at a speed of one calendar month of applications per one calendar month actual, then we should all expect to have COs before Christmas!!

So we're seriously thinking about getting the ball rolling on our PCCs and medicals, booking the latter in for mid-October. Anyone else in the same boat thinking about doing the same?? We've front loaded every other possible piece of information, so these should really be the only two things left they need. If we do go ahead, does anyone have any idea how we send the PCCs - i read somewhere about sending them to an e-mail address with your TRN? Also, the medicals are going to be through e-health - do we need any other codes other than TRN to give to the medical centre?

I've felt so organised throughout the whole process and suddenly everything seems to be happening at once (work, visa, personal life, etc) and its all becoming a bit bewildering!! Lol

Thanks!


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

dundeeboi82 said:


> A quick survey question for all the June 2011 175 subclass applicants....
> 
> We've seen the offical DIAC timeline jump pretty dramatically recently to show 9 December 2010 (or thereabouts) as the official date for all applicants to have received COs, and every week we're seeing more and more Jan and Feb applicants getting COs or grants. So at this rate they are going to reach their target of having all 18 March email recipients assigned COs before 30 September. Even if they slow down after this and process at a speed of one calendar month of applications per one calendar month actual, then we should all expect to have COs before Christmas!!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing....Not sure how PCCs are sent but will find it out. 
I am planning to get both done and uploaded by November.

Both are valid for 12 months and I am sure we will get a CO assigned before that 

Also for medicals:
Instructions 

Before your visa application can be decided you must undertake both an X-ray and a medical examination (and blood tests, if necessary). 

What you need to do 
•	Download forms 160EH and 26EH by clicking the form icons above.
•	Print both forms (3 pages for form 160EH and 8 pages for form 26EH).
•	Contact your nearest Medical Clinic (The following link details the complete list of the Department's registered Radiological and Medical Clinics) for an appointment and to tell you which Radiological Clinic to see.
•	Make an appointment with the Radiological Clinic.
•	Personally complete part A of form 160EH and part A of form 26EH.
•	Attend your appointment with the Radiological Clinic, who will take an X-ray. Be sure to take form 160EH and your passport with you to this appointment.
•	Complete part B of form 160EH in the presence of the Radiologist. The Radiologist will then forward the X-ray and completed form 160EH to your nominated Medical Clinic.
•	Attend your appointment with the Medical Clinic, who will complete a physical examination (and blood tests, if necessary) and form 26EH. Be sure to take form 26EH and your passport with you to this appointment.
•	Complete part B of form 26EH in the presence of the Medical Practitioner.

The Doctor will then forward the completed form/s to this Department. 

Cheers !


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

My advice to June 2011 applicants would be to wait until you hear at least 1 May 2011 applicant getting a CO/grant before going for PCC + Medicals. Similalry May 2011 applicants should wait for April and so on and so forth. Just my two cents...


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> My advice to June 2011 applicants would be to wait until you hear at least 1 May 2011 applicant getting a CO/grant before going for PCC + Medicals. Similalry May 2011 applicants should wait for April and so on and so forth. Just my two cents...


Yes, I would agree with this .

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 -IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## aimz (Sep 27, 2011)

hi!! im also a june applicant.. as of now, no CO yet!! I have read at the other forum that some January to March applicants have been allocated a CO.. hopefully us also before this year ends!! Goodluck to all of us..=)


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

aimz said:


> hi!! im also a june applicant.. as of now, no CO yet!! I have read at the other forum that some January to March applicants have been allocated a CO.. hopefully us also before this year ends!! Goodluck to all of us..=)


Welcome to the club, our time will come soon.


----------



## dundeeboi82 (Mar 28, 2011)

As it seems more and more 175 June applicants are getting COs or grants over the last week, I thought it was about time for this thread to be resurrected!

I'm yet to hear anything (15 June applicant) but it would be good to hear how everyone else is getting on!!

So before or after christmas, that is the question!!


----------



## amanraj (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

I applied for 175 (paper application) on 14th June 2011 (priority 4). As per the CO allocation date published in the website, they have allocated CO till 20th June 2011. The website mentioned that applications before there dates have been contacted by CO. However, I'm yet to receive any communication from CO. Is this normal guys? I cant check online cause I lodged a paper application (stupid me). Tried to call them, but office closed already


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

amanraj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for 175 (paper application) on 14th June 2011 (priority 4). As per the CO allocation date published in the website, they have allocated CO till 20th June 2011. The website mentioned that applications before there dates have been contacted by CO. However, I'm yet to receive any communication from CO. Is this normal guys? I cant check online cause I lodged a paper application (stupid me). Tried to call them, but office closed already


You should have a CO by now, send DIAC a PLE with your concern. You can quote their website stating June 20 . If they don't reply call them on a working day


----------

